
Show HN: Komposto – Sketchbook of self-modifying programs - fatiherikli
http://komposto.org
======
azeirah
This really needs an accompanying introduction. Why this? How'd you get this
idea? What's easy to do using this technique that's not easy in traditional
programs? It's too far out for me (and I guess for others as well) to just
"get" instantly.. I'm not sure I want to spend a few hours playing with this
just to find out it's not too interesting, then again, I might do that anyway.

------
fatiherikli
There is a demo GIF in README on the github repository if you'd like to watch:

[https://github.com/fatiherikli/komposto.org](https://github.com/fatiherikli/komposto.org)

